

Show HN: LogCroc – Status dashboard from servers logs - highsea
https://github.com/mpolyak/LogCroc

======
highsea
I created LogCroc to monitor visually for server exceptions at the company I
work for.

It was handy to have a visual dashboard running on a TV in the office that
gave everyone an overview at a glance of what's going with our servers.

